# Strings, I dunno who tho :O



## davidallen (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I found a really good classical song playing in the background on the following page





Can someone give me some track details so that I can get hold of the track

Best Wishes,

Thank you


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

davidallen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found a really good classical song playing in the background on the following page
> 
> ...


VIVALDI! The Four Seasons, "Winter" Get the whole thing (a total of 12 tracks) -- beautiful music!  (you won't be sorry, I guarantee it!)

~josh


----------



## davidallen (Dec 31, 2007)

Got it, thanks


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

fool on the hill said:


> VIVALDI! The Four Seasons, "Winter" Get the whole thing (a total of 12 tracks) -- beautiful music!  (you won't be sorry, I guarantee it!)


Yeah! And then, come back and let us know your impressions of the entire work!

That way, you won't become "Dave Allen at large."


----------

